# From where can I buy Logitech G110 in India ??



## bajaj151 (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't able to find Logitech G110 keyboard at descent price.
On ebay, it's overpriced and no 10% off like coupon available nowadays..


Please suggest other source..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

LOGITECH GAMING KEYBOARD G110

Try calling them and see if they can arrange it.

or

*www.deltapage.com/products/Logitech%C2%AE-Gaming-Keyboard-G110-%3A-920%252d002245.html

*www.nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=HW7040


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

A word of caution, under certain circumstances(win 7 etc), all codemasters game(Dirt 2, dirt 3 and F1 series) crash the system(hard lock, sometimes keyboard lock) with this keyboard: Google

With that in mind: Logitech G110 USB 2.0 Gaming Keyboard 20MB Hard Disk 12 Special Keys BILL 3Y Wty | eBay

This is coming from a G110 user who had to use a generic microsoft keyboard to finish Dirt 3.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 28, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> LOGITECH GAMING KEYBOARD G110
> 
> Try calling them and see if they can arrange it.
> 
> ...




Already Called MD Computers, no positive reply.
Nextworld : OOS
Deltapage : Never had any deal with them..How's their service ?



tkin said:


> A word of caution, under certain circumstances(win 7 etc), all codemasters game(Dirt 2, dirt 3 and F1 series) crash the system(hard lock, sometimes keyboard lock) with this keyboard: Google
> 
> With that in mind: Logitech G110 USB 2.0 Gaming Keyboard 20MB Hard Disk 12 Special Keys BILL 3Y Wty | eBay
> 
> This is coming from a G110 user who had to use a generic microsoft keyboard to finish Dirt 3.



Didn't know about this issue..
Same problem with G105 ? 
Any other alternative ?

Cheapest I find on ebay  : 3940 (after discount)...Is this price ok ?


----------



## Sarath (Dec 28, 2012)

Why not try getting a mechanical KB instead of getting a membrane one at this price?


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Why not try getting a mechanical KB instead of getting a membrane one at this price?


Is any available at that range? Blackwidow is 6k+ right?


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 28, 2012)

G105 or G110 or any other ???


----------



## Sarath (Dec 29, 2012)

Razer Blackwidow

just an example.Little busy right now. Google a bit.

The ones with Cherry blue switches are cheaper than the cherry black ones. All ultimate ones are black I suppose.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 29, 2012)

How is X6 compared to G110 ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> How is X6 compared to G110 ?


X6 has severe ghosting issues, stay away, you can't crouch while running(or something like that, breaks gameplay).


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 29, 2012)

get the blackwidow !!!


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

Wait a second... isn't there new 2013 Blackwidow launched? check its pricing first.

Found one at theitdepot.com... (they are know to quote high prices though)  @6720
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Razer+BlackWidow+2013+Expert+Mechanical+Gaming+Keyboard+(RZ03-00391500-R3M1)_C9P15527.html

The old version is for 4.2k
*www.deltapage.com/products/Razer%C3%82%C2%99-Blackwidow-%C2%96-Expert-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard.html


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> Cheapest I find on ebay  : 3940 (after discount)...Is this price ok ?



Way too much overpriced.

Get Razer Blackwidow at your budget.


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

Its almost 7k everywhere, worth the money, but then its 7k.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 30, 2012)

No backlit in Blackwidow 2013 and out of my budget..max I can spend is 4-4.5k



d6bmg said:


> Way too much overpriced.
> 
> Get Razer Blackwidow at your budget.




What's the right price for G110 ??


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> No backlit in Blackwidow 2013 and out of my budget..max I can spend is 4-4.5k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4k incl all.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 30, 2012)

It's 3940 on ebay...Should I go for it ?


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

Is something wrong with this model? Razer Blackwidow


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

nothing wrong. Prices have dropped sine 2013 model of Blackwidow has been released.
Blackwidow comes in two models - normal and ultimate. Ultimate has some additional features such as back-lights.

Check this as well -
RAZER KEYBOARD BLACKWIDOW


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its almost 7k everywhere, worth the money, but then its 7k.



That's the price of Blackwidow ultimate. I'm talking about blackwidow, the one without any LED.
Link: RAZER KEYBOARD BLACKWIDOW



bajaj151 said:


> What's the right price for G110 ??



Talking about G110, the price should be 3.4K (at max). 
If I remember correctly I've bought my G510 for 4K.
Remember price have increased from that period.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> nothing wrong. Prices have dropped sine 2013 model of Blackwidow has been released. Blackwidow comes in two models - normal and ultimate. Ultimate has some additional features such as back-lights.



Ultimate has Cherry black switches and the normal edition has Cherry Blue ones afaik. I do not know the rest of the differences.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Talking about G110, the price should be 3.4K (at max).
> If I remember correctly I've bought my G510 for 4K.
> Remember price have increased from that period.




I am searching this keyboard from last 20 days, haven't found anywhere.
3.9k is the least price I am getting that too after applying 7% off coupon.

When have you bought G510 ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 30, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> I am searching this keyboard from last 20 days, haven't found anywhere.
> 3.9k is the least price I am getting that too after applying 7% off coupon.
> 
> When have you bought G510 ?


we all are trying to suggest u blackwidow an u are stuck with the hell g110 !!!!


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there any service center for Razer in India ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> Is there any service center for Razer in India ?


Acro.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

What is your main reason to go for the G110 ?


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 30, 2012)

1) What are the different version available in Blackwidow?
2) Which one is this : RAZER KEYBOARD BLACKWIDOW
3) All version of Blackwidow have backlit feature?


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

1. Blackwidow, blackwidow ultimate, blackwidow 2013.
2. Its blackwidow normal(aka blackwidow 2012).
3. No, only ultimate has backlight, hence the higher cost.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sarath said:


> What is your main reason to go for the G110 ?



Never had any problem with Logitech products.



tkin said:


> 1. Blackwidow, blackwidow ultimate, blackwidow 2013.
> 2. Its blackwidow normal(aka blackwidow 2012).
> 3. No, only ultimate has backlight, hence the higher cost.



I can't go with keyboard without backlit and beyond 4.5k.

Now, what are the options?

How is Razer Lycosa : *www.homeshop18.com/razer-lycosa-backlit-gaming-keyboard/electronics/gaming/product:16447501/cid:3245/?pos=3  compared to Logitech G110?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

Lycosa is a bad one, compared to others.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lycosa is bad..
Normal blackwidow do not have backlit...other blackwidow, out of budget.

What options do I have other than G110 ?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

If you want mechanical, then Balckwidow is good choice.
Other choices are
Sidewinder X4, X6, Siberia Keyboard Merc Stealth Black. (all are backlit)


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes... 

@OP - Blackwidow is the best mechanical at 4k price point. But if you need backlit, then Merc Stealth is a good choice but its not mechanical -
Steelseries Merc Stealth Keyboard (Black) (For PC) - Steelseries: Flipkart.com


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ Flipkart still stocks it? Nice!!!


----------



## Sarath (Dec 30, 2012)

Having used the Razer Arctosa a membrane based KB I have started realizing why some people swear by mechanical KBs. I am already regretting spending so much just for a membrane KB and to see that OP is spending almost twice that for another membrane KB feels IMO to be a inefficient investment.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 30, 2012)

I need backlit keyboard..

Can't able to find X4, G105..


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ Get G110 and be happy, only issue with Dirt 3 game, its a game issue and happens with other USB keyboards as well(well most posts list G110, but it outsells most keyboards for gaming), performance is excellent and software is amazing, I made a small review here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/137484-logitech-g110-review.html


----------



## AltairEzio (Jan 6, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> I need backlit keyboard..
> 
> Can't able to find X4, G105..



Hey did you found the keyboard? I also want to purchase this keyboard but unable to find it anywhere.. Pls suggest where could I get one at decent price.. Or could you suggest any other good backlit at similar price..


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ Stock is coming this week..as told by Logitech person..


----------



## AltairEzio (Jan 27, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> ^^ Stock is coming this week..as told by Logitech person..



Hey Hi. Thanks for the info.  So did you get the keyboard ? Can you tell me where can I get it at cheapest rate.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

For mechanical KB Corsair K60 is also a good option.


----------

